# wordpress IE6 help



## nev02 (Oct 1, 2007)

hello there

i've been working on a blog in wordpress looks fine in all browsers except IE6. part of the header is cut off i've looked around and found nothing so i thought i'll put it on here.

http://www.betatestsite.com/blog/

if anyone has IE6 then they will see what i mean

if anyone can help me out asap i would love ya forever!

cheers


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

looks the same to me as in FF3 in both IE6 and open in IE window in FF


----------



## nev02 (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry for late reply. i found an IE6 fix for css by using the undescore key before a function. its seems to have worked but i feels like a cop out as it really is just cheating and proper way of doing it. 

thanks for taking a look though at my post though cheers.


----------

